# Core 2 Duo E6300: which processor family? [SOLVED]

## gcasillo

I have two computers. One is a Core 2 Quad Q6600, and it is currently running a "Generic-x86-64" 2.6.28-r3 kernel. The other is a Core 2 Duo E6300, and I am trying to determine authoritatively which processor family I should select for it (and my Q6600 too).

Which one should I select for the Core 2 Duo and which should I select for the Core 2 Quad? Specifically, what difference(s) and advantage(s) does one hold over the other?

/proc/cpuinfo (Core 2 Duo E6300)

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1864.796

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3729.59

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1864.796

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3729.44

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

/proc/cpuinfo (Core 2 Quad Q6600)

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2394.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4800.16

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2394.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4799.30

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2394.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4991.25

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2394.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4799.30

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

Last edited by gcasillo on Tue Mar 10, 2009 2:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n1ghtsn1p3r

"Processor Type and Features" -> "Processor Family" ->"Core 2/Newer Xeon"

For both systems

As for the other stuff, I don't think it makes any difference.

----------

## gcasillo

Core 2/Newer Xeon it is. Booted into the new kernels earlier today. All is well. Thanks.   :Cool: 

----------

